# HELP! Java based program on boot



## freebuser (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I have decided to move from Debian to FreeBSD recently and now I am evaluating FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE on a VM.

So far I was sucessful on intalling:

OpenJDK
ImageMagick
Libreoffice-legacy (Libreoffice gave me error for some reason so decided to install legacy and all good)
MySQL
Apache22
Mediatomb
OpenKM

I have couple of issues which I need your help to solve.

1. OpenKM is a java based program which I need to start at boot (rc.d). But when I boot the VM the startup program gives me en error saying java not found?

2. Currently I start soffice as a service to accept socket connections on localhost, but when I put the rc_flags it does not recognise it so I created another sofficex.sh file to run soffice with arguments and rc.d only call the sofficex.sh when boot.
Is there a sample script available for starting soffice as a service at boot.

How can I solve these two issues.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Cheers,


----------



## freebuser (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks to this post I have solved the OpenKM starting issue.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26570

The only things left for me to move my HP ML350 G3 from Debian to FreeBSD are

1. Configure Apache with SSL
2. Testing
3. While moving I will have to do a lot of 'ZFS raid1 mirrored pool' learning, implementing and testing.

Cheers,


----------

